# High Definition Music Download Sites?



## Doug B (Jun 19, 2017)

Does anyone know of any high definition (44kHz/24bit or higher) music download sites? So far I found one site that turned out to be a pirate site and another site that only allows downloads to the US. I don't mind paying for proper commercial copies, but so far I can't find any! 

*#*(


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Just use spotify and save to your preferred device(s)?


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

This is the only one I know. 

Homepage | HDtracks - The World's Greatest-Sounding Music Downloads


Doug B said:


> Does anyone know of any high definition (44kHz/24bit or higher) music download sites? So far I found one site that turned out to be a pirate site and another site that only allows downloads to the US. I don't mind paying for proper commercial copies, but so far I can't find any!
> 
> *#*(


----------



## Doug B (Jun 19, 2017)

zurn said:


> This is the only one I know.
> 
> Homepage | HDtracks - The World's Greatest-Sounding Music Downloads


That site only allows downloads in the US-I even emailed them about it and they said not to Canada any time soon.


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2018)

Doug B said:


> That site only allows downloads in the US-I even emailed them about it and they said not to Canada any time soon.


Try using a US proxy and change your ISP?
or download music from YT in HQ mp3?


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

I’ve used HD Tracks several times. No issues.


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

Along with HDTracks, there is 7Digital and ProStudioMasters.

Supposedly you can find some on BandCamp, but I asked how I could find them and they said you could search a certain term or ask the artist. Kinda stupid.

ProStudioMasters has some DSD tracks, and I think there is a label that specializes in DSD.

I think you can buy some direct from labels

I bought a few Bluray audio discs that came with a HD digital downloads, but most of them that had download codes were for MP3, lol.

HD Audio Services | Download Hi-Res Music & Audio Files | Sony CA


----------



## Doug B (Jun 19, 2017)

Duplicate


----------



## Doug B (Jun 19, 2017)

laristotle said:


> Try using a US proxy and change your ISP?


Wouldn't they know where you are from by your CC info?



> or download music from YT in HQ mp3?


Trouble is, mp3 only goes up to about 320kbps where FLAC is 800++ kbps )


----------



## Doug B (Jun 19, 2017)

deleted


----------



## Doug B (Jun 19, 2017)

7 Digital is looking promising.


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

The only trouble I have with 7Digital is you can filter by bit-depth, but they don't show khz until you click on the album.

I'm pretty sure I have bought from them, let me check...Actually I haven't. I was all setup to do that.


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

I still really want a physical product.

I have a few books with CDs from Kristin Hersh. I love this format.

I can imagine a Beatles catalogue coffee table book with an SD card or a download code.


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2018)

Doug B said:


> Wouldn't they know where you are from by your CC info?


I use Private Internet Access | Anonymous VPN Service Provider. Yearly subscription.


----------



## Doug B (Jun 19, 2017)

laristotle said:


> I use Private Internet Access | Anonymous VPN Service Provider. Yearly subscription.


It says that you can pay anonymously with gift cards but makes no mention of credit cards being anonymous.


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2018)

Doug B said:


> makes no mention of credit cards being anonymous.


I buy those pre-loaded credit cards ($50/100/200 etc) and use them.


----------



## Doug B (Jun 19, 2017)

laristotle said:


> I buy those pre-loaded credit cards ($50/100/200 etc) and use them.


To each their own. Seems like extra work to me-I'd just as soon order a cd/dvd or use my existing credit card on a legit download site. Whatever.

There is also streaming audio such as Spotify. All most the same as downloading a file-it's available all the time/any time, just a bit lower quality.


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2018)

Doug B said:


> I'd just as soon order a cd/dvd or use my existing credit card on a legit site.


You asked about 'anonymous' credit card payment.


----------

